# American Wine Society Conference and Competition



## PRESQUEISLEWINE (Feb 6, 2012)

Presque Isle Wine Cellar is proud to be a sponsor of the American Wine Society Conference in Pittsburgh this year. We encourage everyone in the area to attend this educational and fun event. This is a great time to showcase your wines. 

View attachment PGH Wine Competition.pdf


----------



## AWSNational (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks Presque Isle! Your support is greatly appreciated.


----------

